# Bạn điều trị mụn lưng mãi không hết vì 5 lý do sau



## thuypham (5/9/18)

Nổi mụn trên mặt vốn đã là một chuyện bực mình, vậy nếu mụn nổi đầy lưng chắc việc điều trị mụn lưng sẽ khiến chúng ta sẽ nổi điên mất.

Ít nhất với gương mặt, chúng ta có thể dễ chăm sóc, thoa thuốc hoặc trang điểm che giấu chúng đi trong các dịp quan trọng. Nhưng còn đối với vùng lưng, vừa khó chăm sóc, vừa làm chúng ta mất tự tin diện bikini hay trang phục hở lưng yêu thích nữa. Nếu tình trạng mụn lưng cứ tái đi tái lại bất chấp nỗ lực điều trị, bạn nên xem lại quy trình vệ sinh- chăm sóc cơ thể hàng ngày để tìm kiếm nguyên nhân gây nên mụn lưng. Từ đó bạn có thể điều trị mụn lưng triệt để và lấy lại tấm lưng ngọc ngà mịn màng.

*SẢN PHẨM BẠN DÙNG GÂY TẮC LỖ CHÂN LÔNG*

*

*
​Bất kỳ sản phẩm nào bạn dùng trên toàn thân như dầu gội, dầu xả, sữa tắm, kem dưỡng thể, kem chống nắng, dầu massage,… một khi có khả năng dây lên lưng đều có thể gây nên tình trạng tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông vùng lưng.

*Giải pháp:* Để điều trị mụn lưng, khi gội đầu và thoa dầu xả, bạn nên kéo tóc ra trước ngực để tránh chúng dây ra lưng. Thay vì dùng các loại kem chống nắng đậm đặc, bạn hãy đổi sang các sản phẩm chống nắng có kết cấu dạng sữa, gel lỏng nhẹ, thấm nhanh, có thành phần dịu nhẹ, lành tính không gây kích ứng và nổi mụn. Vào mùa hè, bạn không nên dùng kem, bơ hay dầu để dưỡng thể mà nên chọn các kết cấu lotion, gel, milk, sorbet để sản phẩm thấm nhanh không gây nhờn rít. Sau khi đi massage ở spa, bạn nên tắm sạch bằng nước ấm ngay lập tức, sau đó ghé vào phòng xông hơi 10 phút để ladm sạch dầu trên cơ thể.

*TRANG PHỤC KHÔNG THOÁNG KHÍ*

*

*
​Trời nóng mà bạn mặc quần áo có chất liệu bí bít, không thấm hút mồ hôi hay mặc quần áo chật và không thóang khí khi tập gym cũng có thể làm tắc nghẽn nang lông tạo mụn lưng.

*Giải pháp:* Sau khi tập gym xong bạn cần tắm ngay để rửa sạch mồ hôi, làm mát và xoa dịu da. Thay các trang phục có chất vải nhiều nylon, polyeste bằng các loại vải thoáng mát như linen, cotton, lụa, đũi sẽ hỗ trợ điều trị mụn lưng rất nhiều

*MỤN DO BẨM SINH LÀM SAO ĐIỀU TRỊ MỤN LƯNG ?*

*

*
​Có thể mụn lưng không phải do bạn gây ra, mà chỉ là do di truyền bẩm sinh từ gia đình.

*Giải pháp:* Hãy dùng những sản phẩm tắm, dưỡng da, trị mụn có chứa salicylic acid hoặc glycolic acid giúp làm sạch và ngăn ngừa mụn tái phát.

*BẠN THƯỜNG ĂN NHỮNG THỰC PHẨM KHÔNG TỐT CHO DA*

*

*
​*Hãy nhớ là:* Món nào tốt cho tim mạch thì cũng tốt cho da, vì vậy, nếu bạn muốn có một làn da khỏe đẹp hơn thì phải từ bỏ thức ăn nhanh, khoai tây chiên và trà sữa đi nhé.

*Giải pháp:* Nếu đây là nguyên nhân thì việc điều trị mụn lưng vừa dễ vừa khó. Dễ là vì bạn chỉ cần có một chế độ ăn lành mạnh, tốt cho sức khỏe là mụn sẽ tự hết. Khoa học đã chứng minh ăn nhiều các chế phẩm từ đường, sữa làm tình trạng mụn nặng thêm. Khó là vì thói quen ăn uống đã duy trì nhiều năm, bạn cần nhiều nghị lực và quyết tâm mới chống lại được cám dỗ.

*BẠN CHƯA LÀM SẠCH LƯNG ĐÚNG CÁCH*

*

*
​Kỳ lưng chưa sạch? Nghe có vẻ không tưởng trong thời đại này, nhưng thật sự có thể bạn đã chưa làm vệ sinh cho vùng da lưng kỹ lưỡng như mình tưởng. Lý do đơn giản là vì có nhiều vùng da ở lưng tay ta không với tới.

*Giải pháp:* Đầu tiên, bạn cần phải tẩy tế bào chết định kỳ 1-2 lần/ tuần cho toàn bộ vùng lưng, không chừa cm2 nào. Có nhiều nơi tay bạn không với tới được thì có thể dùng bàn chải xơ mướp cán dài để chà. Đối với da lưng đang có mụn, nếu bạn dùng tẩy tế bào chết dạng hạt to có thể làm xước, vỡ mụn, nhiễm trùng và làm mụn nổi nhiều hơn. Chỉ nên chọn loại tẩy tế bào chết hạt nhuyễn mịn và tan hết hoặc dạng hoá học (AHA/BHA). Sau đó, mỗi ngày khi tắm, bạn có thể dùng bông tắm dạng dài hoặc dạng bàn chải để chà sạch toàn bộ lưng.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

